# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  akcija za pomoc ani rukavini

## ivarica

Dobar dan, 

Ja sam Ana Rukavina, rođena sam i živim u Zagrebu, uskoro ću 30,  novinarka sam političkog dnevnika Vjesnik, i na žalost to je za sad sve lijepo od mene. Moja prava osobna karta zapravo je nešto drugačija,  od svibnja 2005.godine bolujem od leukemije, stoga Vas molim za 10 minuta vremena kako bih Vam ukratko opisala svoju priču iz bolesničke sobe na Rebru. Ne bojte se nije tako tragična, ni depresivna, meni se jednostavno dogodio život, iz kojeg i Vi možda možete nešto naučiti. 
Sredinom 2005. kronično iscrpljena završila sam u ambulantnim kolima Hitne pomoći. Liječnik koji me na Rebru primio samo je zabrinuto klimao glavom, a ja sam ga, danas je to pomalo smijšsno, uvjeravala da mi da lijekove, pusti me kući i da ću doći za par dana ako mi ne bude bolje. Bezuspješno, moja krvnaa slika bila je gora od svih onih očajnih na našim novim dokumentima. Osjećala sam nemir, strah i po glavi mi se motala misao da možda bolujem od one bolesti od koje umire glavna glumica filma uz koju su 70-godina plakale sve majke, mislim da se zvala  Love story.  Na moju veliku žalost, bila sam u pravu, no tu riječ nisam uspjevala izgovoriti. Suze,  apaurini, a potom ravnodušnost. Podvlačila sam crtu misleći kako sam u svojih 28 godina uspjela odrasti voljena u divnoj obitelji, zaslužiti ljubav supruga i prijatelja, putovati, raditi posao koji me još i danas veseli. Tonula sam tješeći se logikom razvoja situacije, sve dok mi na pamet nije pala jedna prilično glupasta misao. Obožavam sladoled, lješnjak je moj prvi odabir, ali tog ga ljeta nisam okusila, preduhitrio me odlazak u bolnici. Pa, zar je moguće da više nikada neću jesti sladoled od lješnjaka? Jesam li se spremna odreći svega i svih koje volim? Tog sam dana preplašena, ali odlučna krenula u lobiranje za vlastito ozdravljenje. Prihvatila sam izazov i  bila prebolno svjesna od prvog dana, sto me snašlo. Jednu bitku  protiv takvog suparnika već sam izgubila, a poraze kad te besramno pokradu, ne podnosim. Moj tata Gordan, umro je 2003. u 54. godini života, karcinom pluća. To me doista slomilo. 
No, dobro, liječila sam se 6 mjeseci, do listopada  2005., na Odjelu za transplantaciju koštane srži na KBC Rebro, kod profesora Borisa Labara i njegovog liječnickog tima. Moram priznati da obožavam svoje liječnike i sestrice, i što je jos ljepše, mislim da su osjećaji uzajamni. Oni su moja velika obitelj, bez lažnog  uljepšavanja, i uljevaju mi sigurnost tako da mi prepustiti vlastiti sudbinu u njihove ruke ne pada ni najmanje teško. Obavila sam kemoterapije i potom sam transplantirana. Sve je išlo nekim polaganim tokom, svakim danom sam bivala bolja. Konačno, pomislila sam ljetos, lagano vraćam život u prave tračnice i ostavljam sve ružno iza sebe. Čvrsto sam u to vjerovala. No, onda je stigao rujan i prve glavobolje koje su ubrzo prerasle u danonoćne migreme, izgubila sam vid na desno oko, trpila nesnosne bolove  i otežano hodala. Usprkos tome, pretrage su bile u redu, a onda je sve krenulo ispočetka. Sredinom listopada ponovno ona ista hitna, Rebro, ovaj sam put sam barem znala proceduru. Nakon odrađenih pretraga, potvrđeno je da se moja stara poznanica vratila, pronašli su leukemijske stanice u likvoru.  Što da Vam kažem kako sam se osjećala, iskreno toga se i ne volim sjećati, najteže mi je zapravo bilo sve ponovo saopćiti mojoj obitelji. 
Tražila sam ponovno neki motiv, nešto da me pokrene jer ja sam sve samo ne tužna i depresivna osoba. Za mene predaja nikada nije bila opcija. Često sam u životu i poslu zbog toga  dobila po nosu, ali što ću kad drugačije ne znam. Beskrajno volim život i ljude, znam i imam za koga živjeti. Ponekad mi se čini da mi ni 100 godina ne bi bilo dovoljno da učinim sve što je onaj na nebu namijenio za mene. 
Ipak, došla sam do točke kad više ne mogu sama i kad mi treba pomoć dobrih ljudi. 
U razgovoru s liječničkim timom o daljnjem tijeku liječenja, kemoterapijama, zračenju mozga, i naposlijetku vrlo riskantnoj transplantaciji koštane srži od nesrodnog donora koja me očekuje oko Nove godine, otvorena  je mogućnost odlaska na liječenje u SAD, i(li) nabavka skupih lijekova, imunosupresiva koji nisu dostupni našem tržistu, a mogli bi pomoći da se izvučem iz ove priče, da ona dobije sretan kraj.    
Zapravo mi je teško sročiti što Vas  točno želim zamoliti, znam rekla sam na početku 10 minuta, ali nisam bila sasvim iskrena. Nemojte zamjeriti, nije mi lako. Sve moje želje zapravo stanu u dvije  riječi, želim život. Svjesna sam svih rizika koji me očekuju, spremna sam i na deblji kraj, nije me strah, smo se ne želim okrenuti i otići  a da nisam sigurna da sam učinila sve što sam mogla da se još neko vrijeme zadržim tu među vama. Apsolutno vjerujem svojim liječnicima, ali znam gdje živim, stoga Vas najljubaznije molim da mi pomognete. Jedino što Vama, i sebi  moram obećati jest da ću se truditi biti hrabra, vedra i kad bude teško. A bit će, to sigurno znam. 
Želim vam ugodan dan!
Hvala! 

*ANA RUKAVINA  
BROJ ŽIRO RAČUNA U RAIFFEISENBANK AUSTRIA D.D., VUKOVARKA 17, ZAGREB : 2484008 – 3109402577*

Račun za sponzore za Anu Rukavinu: 

*žiro račun Udruge oboljelih od leukemije i limfoma Hrvatske otvoren
u Zagrebačkoj  banci   broj:
2360000 - 1101874242
poziv na broj 02   101106
Svrha: Za Anu Rukavinu*


*Za više informacija: 
Emil Vibović
Udruga oboljelih od leukemije i limfoma Hrvatske
Strossmayerova 9, Čakovec 40000

tel :  040 314 564

fax : 040 314 563*

----------


## sandraf

nadam se da ce Anina prica naici na sto vise dobrih ljudi, da joj se ta jednostavna, iskrena, iskonska zelja uspije ostvariti... sretno  :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

ovo mi ispalo iz maila
Udruga oboljelih od leukemije i limfoma Hrvatske otvorila je
račun za sponzore za pomoć Ani Rukavini, a sav će prihod od poziva na telefon *060 888 202* također namijeniti Aninom liječenju.

----------


## Romy

Mislim da je jednom u Cosmopolitanu izašla njezina priča. Sjećam se jedne divne, nasmiješene, pozitivne i hrabre cure. Odmah zovem.

----------


## Mirta30

:Heart:  
zvala sam

----------


## nela

Sretno Ana   :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Znam za ovu priču i iskreno se divim Ani   :Heart:

----------


## demat

Sretno, Ana   :Heart:

----------


## ninochka

znam curu i stvarno je pozitivna i hrabra i sve...   :Heart:

----------


## irena2

Ana, budi hrabra i vedra kao što si sama rekla   :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Ana je noćas umrla   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivarica

ajme   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Irchi

:Crying or Very sad: , ne mogu vjerovati.

----------


## rokobj

zvala,svu snagu i optimizam ovog svijeta joj želim   :Love:

----------


## Irchi

> Ana je noćas umrla

----------


## LeeLoo

> Ana je noćas umrla


ajoooooj!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pipi1

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Počivala u miru  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## laky

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lucija1976

Užas   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Samo nigdje da nađem tu vijest ?!?

----------


## emily

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lucija1976

http://dnevnik.hr/naslovnica/index.php 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## LeeLoo

> Užas    
> Samo nigdje da nađem tu vijest ?!?


http://www.vip.hr/sp/d_show?idc=2344368&idnews=22800847

----------


## momtobe

:Sad:  

Da li netko zna što se dogodilo?!?

----------


## Brunda

Umrla je od sepse.

----------


## Mukica

:Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:  
predivna ana

al bar se pokrenula akcija i sakuplljeno je puno novaca za pomoc, cula sam juer neku cifru od preko milijun kuna... nadam se da ce njezin apel za zivot kad tj. ako vec nije mogao dati zivot njoj, zivot dati drugima


i... evo, bas dok pisem javljaju na 101 da je umrla
obitelj ce sve prihode od akcije uplatiti na racun Udruge

----------


## Anuška

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ivček

Uvijek ću je se sjećati.
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mirta30

strašno   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## čokolada

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jadro

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Amalthea

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## kovke

:Sad:

----------


## irena2

:Sad:

----------


## kinder

prestrašno   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anek

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

nek je Bog blagoslovi...  :Heart:

----------


## Maleno

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ana.m

Pročitam priču, rekoh, idem okrenuti broj ali pročitat ću još do kraja postove, kad ono...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  .
Tužno   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Tiwi

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mukica

> Pročitam priču, rekoh, idem okrenuti broj ali pročitat ću još do kraja postove, kad ono...   .
> Tužno


broj za donacije je jos u funkciji jer pomoc treba i drugima koji su bolesni

----------


## Hera

:Crying or Very sad:  

Sinoć je bilo rečeno da će se prikupljena sredstva koristiti za osnivanje banke matičnih stanica, iako je to samo jedan dio potreban za čitav taj projekt.

Znači li to da će ostati aktivan isto ovaj br. računa, ako na njega uplatimo, za tu svrhu?

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pročitam priču, rekoh, idem okrenuti broj ali pročitat ću još do kraja postove, kad ono...   .
> Tužno  
> 
> 
> broj za donacije je jos u funkciji jer pomoc treba i drugima koji su bolesni


Onda ću zvati...

----------


## mamma san

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vishnja

tuzno, pretuzno. jako mi je zao.

----------


## Mirta30

> Humanitarna akcija ZELIM ZIVOT posvecena je zelji nase drage prijateljice Ane Rukavine da 
> 
> se u Republici Hrvatskoj unaprijedi postojeci 
> HRVATSKI REGISTAR DONORA KOSTANE 
> 
> SRZI i IZGRADNJU BANKE MATICNIH STANICA.
> 
> 
> Potpisite peticiju i podrzite akciju!!!


http://www.gopetition.com/online/10313.html

----------


## Natasa30

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## luce st

:Crying or Very sad:  

Samo priijedlog - kako je jedna od Aninih želja osnivanje banke matičnih stanica da li bi se i RODA mogla aktivno uključiti u akciju? U novinama sam danas pročitala da spominju samo banku koštane srži?

----------


## MAJOLINA

Ana, neka te anđeli čuvaju   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## grendi

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------

